# would 8 ply wool equal redheart "love?



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am from Australia and would like to crochet an afghan pattern from "red heart" but do not know the ply to use. Would it be an * ply?? Thanks for your help.


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

oops, * 8ply


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

redheart love yarn is our worsted weight or 10 ply
http://sarastexturecrafts.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/international-yarn-weight-conversion-chart/


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for that. I am thinking of doing a throw in crotchet and I'm not sure what yarn to use


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Yarn Happy,
I went to the above site and that is just what I needed. thanks for the effort. Now I only have to decide what difference 8 ply will make to the original pattern.
Fingers crossed for me. I am no expert


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

I can add my bit, I am making Krystal Krochet charity flower
square, in "payment" for the pattern Krystal asks that a square be sent to her to be used in blankets, therefore it has to be a specific size.
Stated yarn is worsted or 10 ply 
as you obviously know in Australia we are a bit different and those yarn converters are of little help/
To cut my ramble short, I used Australian 8 ply, the square turned out the right size
so it seems Red heart = Aus. 8ply


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

hi tryalot.
That is just the news I wanted to hear. I am about to attempt a very difficult pattern and really need everything to be 'just right' before I start. Thanks for your input. I'll let you know (in a few months time lol ) how it all turns out.
Thanks again


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

What is this Krystal crochet charity flower that you mentioned???


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

kathleen40 said:


> What is this Krystal crochet charity flower that you mentioned???


You are welcome.
Here is a link to Krystals blog, you have to join her group to get the pattern, then send her a contributory completed square

http://krochetkrystal.blogspot.com.au/2012/08/daisy-afghans-done.html
I found it a bit fiddly, but easy after a bit of practice

here is a link to a picture of a completed afghan by samsmummy,it's lovely
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-105521-1.html


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, you are so right, it is lovely. I looked at the instructions briefly and was horrified. Studied a bit more and decided I'd have a go. Thanks for your help tryalot.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> redheart love yarn is our worsted weight or 10 ply
> http://sarastexturecrafts.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/international-yarn-weight-conversion-chart/


Here are some others that may be useful with needle conversions also

http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html

http://www.k2tog.com.au/index.php?main_page=page&id=5&chapter=4


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you Sandyp


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

Red Heart does not use the same "ply" system as found in the AU/NZ.

Also, Red heart has many yarns, which are given Craft Yarn Council designations.

My chart does include info on the various US-CYC weight designation to AU/NZ Ply systems.

http://itsalljuststring.com/pages/yarn-label-xref-pv-c0-11.html

Enjoy the making

Wheat


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

kathleen40 said:


> Hi Yarn Happy,
> I went to the above site and that is just what I needed. thanks for the effort. Now I only have to decide what difference 8 ply will make to the original pattern.
> Fingers crossed for me. I am no expert


8 ply would make it a little lighter, thinner, softer. You may need to use a slightly larger hook to get the suggested finished size. Play with it, I'm sure it will be great. Good luck and have fun with it.
Patty


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the charts. I could never figure out the plys in our yarn.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the charts. I could never figure out the plys in our yarn.


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

Patty, I am just naturally a loose crocheter so it should be ok. Will certainly try a few things.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

sorry, but for me none of the conversion charts work well, in the end I suppose, it just comes down to being guided by them and making a swatch.


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

always seems best to make a swatch I agree. Nice to have a starting point though. thanks again


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am learning a little bit. 8ply is US light worsted, light yarn is our 5 ply because a lady in US wanted a light weight scarf and my LYS suggested a 5 ply yarn which worked out well. Your worsted should be our 10 ply. If you look into search there is a list of what AU/NZ and English equivalents are.


----------

